# Maverick 1964 Dodge 330 Super Stock



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

A very nice build up of a seldom seen racer.
I remember this Dodge from way back, 
even before the Little Red Wagen.


----------

